# I need feed back on Acana



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I got my results back from the vet and at least as of now he is showing no allergies....he is still itchy and biting his legs so I am continuing the Benedryl for now. The digging in his left ear has stopped and it's no longer red and puffy so he has an allergy to something.
Through this whole process I was sure he had an allergy to chicken and maybe grains. So I found (with help from here) that Acana makes ALS grain free food...so I began to switch him over to the Pacifica flavor (chicken free). I would like to continue to go grain free at this point and would like to hear from others if they liked Acana and what flavors their dogs enjoyed. My end goal is to go RAW but I am so concerned I won't get it right I want to keep him 50/70%kibble while I figure it all out. He is also taking salmon oil, vit e and vit c.

I considered going back to BB but the grain free isn't safe for Jake just yet, he is 6 months.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been using Pacifica for the past 4 months or so for my GSD with chicken allergy. Champion is a great company with very high standards for their Origen and Acana lines. Pacifica is the only one without any chicken protein or fat - Prairie and Grasslands have either chicken or chicken fat plus eggs. Quinn has done very well on the Pacifica, no biting or scratching, shiny coat, stools were a little hard though. So I tried him on Lamb and Apple which has some oatmeal in it. That helped the stools but he has had a major flare with itching and biting, so no more Lamb and Apple until I see if that is causing the itchies. Someone with more nutrition knowledge than me can probably advise you if 6 months is too young to go grain free.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Why is grain free bad for pups? Many I know have had it since weaning and seem fine.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Since his test came back with no allergies to chicken I thought I consider trying another flavor. I am at the bottom of this small bag and thought I'd ask how others were doing on Acana's grain free products BEFORE I buy more....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Most grain free are not safe for puppies because the cal/phos levels are too high....
Anyone else have an opinion on Acana?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I know I have heard it is an awesome food comparable to Orijen who I think also makes Acana products? I know I was looking into it when I switched to grain free but it was out of my price range


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I fed the Orijen LB puppy. The Acana is a little lower in quality and is Champion's less pricey food but still appears of good quality. 
I would feed the Acana large breed puppy formula, if I could not do the Orijen.

I feed raw and kibble also.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't get Orijen.

Is the LBP Acana grain free????


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone else have any feedback for me about Acana?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Acana LBP contains steamed oats and brown rice as carbs. See Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Products - Puppy Small Breed and click links for all ingredients. It is interesting to see that Champion is marketing Origen and Acana well into the States. It started out as a small Canadian company in Alberta. Maybe I should invest....


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I was feeding my puppy Acana Wild Praerie because Orijen Large Breed Puppy was too rich and he wasn't having solid stools even after a lengthy food adjustment period. At the store I compared the Calcium & Phosphorous % levels with the Orijen Large Breed Puppy and they were the same range 1.5-1.7% Calcium, 1.1-1.3% P. 

But:
-Grasslands does NOT have these ranges, they have higher amounts so I'd assume it is not suitable for a large breed puppy.
-When I checked the website for Acana Wild Praerie they only listed minimum amounts which concerned me.
-Also if you compare the calories- Large Breed Puppy has more... so I'd assume the even though the %s are the same the actual amount might be a little less.
-After switching to Acana my pup's poo got a lot more solid and consistent-yay AND I have switched back to Large Breed Puppy (after a few months)...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you for your input....was wondering about Grasslands...looks like Pacifica is the only one we know for sure is ok....although they claim ALS.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I finally convinced my mom to give up Wellness Core, though she wouldn't go for Orijen (mostly b/c she doesn't want to take the time to learn about protein and nutrient requirements and gets scared of the high protein) I did manage to get her to go with Acana which is about the same in terms of crude analysis.....she uses Pacifica....the dog was "suppose" to be weaned slowly, but due to an accident with a kibble bag, it was mixed 50-50 without her knowing....this is the female with colitis so there was some concern....you wouldn't even have known there was a change based on bowel movements which impressed me....dog really likes it and IMO it's a better product. Very happy with it.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I fed Ty Acana Pacifica until he was a year then switched to Origen 6 fish because that is what my other dog ate, we are Extremely happy with it, great stools, he is a bit too lean but he runs lots and isn't skinny. All my dogs are doing great and when I took in a foster, (she is staying now), she was 20 pounds underweight at 9 months, terrible coat, no muscle, and hyper. Within a month she was starting to look amazing, the crappy coat all fell out her coat became shiny and she gained the weight quickly and all muscled. She is calm and can now relax and focus. I have also switched my daughter's Belgian and he is also doing much better adn looking better too. I love Acana and Origen


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Matthew333 (Aug 20, 2010)

The average muscle make up of an adult mammalian animal is 75% water, 19% protein, 2.5% intramuscular fat (ie does not include visible "trimmable" fat), 2.3% random non protein matter, and 1.2% carbs. In other words: Dogs aren't meant to eat a 30% protein diet!!!

I feed my puppies raw from the time they start eating, and raise them on raw. No veggies, ever, no dog food, ever (okay one weekend and my house dogs were...well...sick as a dog for about 4 or 5 days).


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well we have been on 100% Acana the last two days and we have soft runny poops! Frustrating, I have made this switch sooooo slow. I am going to give him a few weeks to adjust and try to wait it out. I don't want to do grains if I can help it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I wanted to update....Jake's stools are perfect when we made the switch. His coat is shiny and soft....EXCEPT the excessive shedding,itching and bad dandruff. I am at a loss because this is good kibble! I also give him vit c,salmon oil and vit e.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry you are having such a rough time with the Pacifica. I do know when I brush Dakota too much, especially where he has a bunch of fur, like his big rump, he get dandruff and flaky. What brush are you using when you brush him. I actually find the cheap brushes that are... the squishy one with plastic bristles, works best for using everyday.... we stopping using a slicker brush for daily or weekly use. 

If you think he is getting too much fat (oil) in his diet you can temporarily cut out his salmon and vit e. Another option would be to try to "cut" the fat amount in Pacifica, with a lower fat grainfree or lower grain food.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

dogs actually require higher amounts of fat in their diet...if you really think it's the oil, I would cut the fish oil.....but try to wait until the weather seems to stabilize if you can, it has been a bad weather year for many ailments.....


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Sometimes, no matter how good the food is the dog doesn't do well on it. 

You might want to consider switching to something like Natural Balance. I know the company standards are not up to the level of Champion Foods, but you gotta do what you gotta do! I swear by NB for dogs with some kind of food sensitivities or allergies and have had great luck with it. It's my go-to food because of all the food issues I've had with Elsa. 

It's something to consider.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I really like Acana. I am feeding Acana Large Breed Puppy to my pup. Only thing is he gets the runs if I overfeed.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Acana LB puppy isn't grain free...... I am going to give it more time....I just bought a huge bag.... I am uncertain if it's too much fatty acid or what the missing or what the over indulgent component is....his "system" likes it, just not his skin. I am considering adding a few teaspoons of ACV to his water....opinions????

I am using one of the brushes you recommended...has a soft side.....I don't use the slicker often, and haven't brushed him all week because he was just bathed and blown at a groomers on Tuesday.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

The skin is the largest organ so to speak on the body. I find that toxins gravitate there to quickly exit the body. Give it a chance.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Sometimes, no matter how good the food is the dog doesn't do well on it.
> 
> You might want to consider switching to something like Natural Balance. I know the company standards are not up to the level of Champion Foods, but you gotta do what you gotta do! I swear by NB for dogs with some kind of food sensitivities or allergies and have had great luck with it. It's my go-to food because of all the food issues I've had with Elsa.
> 
> It's something to consider.


I just switched Brody to Natural Balance also! He was having so many problems with food I was concerned he had EPI...the minute I switched him to it his poo got better! I do add in a little chicken, sometimes cottage cheese for some extra protein! Have you had your dogs on it since they were puppies? It says its fine for puppies also and it came recommended to me as well!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I accidentally submitted the last one too early! Oops  I just switched yesterday to Natural Balance from Solid Gold...so far all his poops have been better. This has been the first time since I've had him (for a month) that he has pooped solid. So hopefully Naturally balance will continue to work for me as well


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Lesley1905 said:


> I just switched Brody to Natural Balance also! He was having so many problems with food I was concerned he had EPI...the minute I switched him to it his poo got better! I do add in a little chicken, sometimes cottage cheese for some extra protein! Have you had your dogs on it since they were puppies? It says its fine for puppies also and it came recommended to me as well!


Nope, we came to the "Natural Balance" conclusion after trying several rounds of foods and looooots of runny, mushy poops and a long drawn out EPI scare. I'm still not convinced Elsa isn't borderline EPI (we only did poop test not blood), but the NB combined with just a little Prozeme has been a godsend.

I have started our fosters out on other foods when they come into the house. They have all been on NB when they leave. 

The one thing with NB I've heard is that flaxseed is a semi-common allergy in dogs, which it does contain. I haven't had any experience with dogs and that allergy, so it's been a non issue.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you for the info on NB but I am looking for the least or no grain food. As I stated we are not having any GI distress with ACANA pacifica, we are having issues with dandruff and itchy skin.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

O for got to add has anyone had positive results using apple cider vinegar? If so did you add it to water or apply topically? I have also been Jake licking/chewing chew his right front paw, can I apply ACV directly to his paw????


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What are you talking about? Natural Balance is grain free. Acana isn't......?? You're trying to stay away from grain, but Acana has oats in it, correct? Not that it's not a good food (I really like Champion), but NB is grain free (flax seed is not a grain!) AND it has Ca/P levels that are suitable for puppies.

I was just stating MY experience with why I had to switch to Natural Balance (which was GI reasons). As it is a limited ingredient food, the same priciple to the "sensitivities" with food apply whether it is GI or itchies and dandruff.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am sorry I didn't realize it's grain free. And yes Acana has a grain free line. Does NB have a grain free for LBP? Jake is only 6 months.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

No from what I have seen on their website they don't have a grain free for LBP. It's an all life stage diet just like Canidae and Taste of the Wild. From what I have been looking at, the calcium levels are fine for puppies. Its protein is lower then the other ones. I was told that sometimes too high protein can cause allergies such as gastro upset, skin allegies, etc. For the short time I've been on it, I have been throwing in some chicken alternated with cottage cheese so he gets a tad bit more protein, but not as much as the other dry foods. I went to a natural health food store for pets and the man said he has seen great results on Natural Balance. He even has his Lab puppy on it as well. He could have sold me a more expensive food but he pointed to the Natural Balance Bison and sweet potato. Brody seems to be itching less on it as well. I don't know if maybe the shampoo I used with him a couple days ago irritated him (even though it was puppy hypoallergenic) or if this food helped? I hope you can find something that will work for Jake. Natural Balance does sell the 5lb bags...you could try it out and see if it helps!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> I am sorry I didn't realize it's grain free. And yes Acana has a grain free line. Does NB have a grain free for LBP? Jake is only 6 months.


Well in my opinion at 6 months is more than old enough to move off of LBP food.

No, they don't have a LBP formula. Since their normal formula is OK for puppies it would just be a marketing stragedy 

I know that Acana has a grain free line. Actually, they started as grain free and only recently introduced the line with grain in it (not sure how I feel about that....I hope they aren't downgrading by phasing out the grain free...but that's a conversation for another thread). 

Anyhow........all this point being that I believe that Orijen, Acana (unles it's changed), and Natural Balance are the 3 grain free foods that are "puppy safe."


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

It's not the protein that is a concern for young pups it the Ca level for growing bones. With that being said, TOTW isn't safe for young pups and some of Acana isn't as well. The levels of MINIMUM Ca are higher then desired for maximum at this stage.

I am unsure if Natural Balance is available here but I am going to look further into it.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

How's Jake doing with the switch? Just about to finish my 3rd bag of Orijen LBP and going to switch to Acana Pacifica for a few bags and see how it goes.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have decided to make a switch off Acana....I am not sure what the culprit is but he has had AWFUL dandruff...I think the food is great and his stools have been perfect, however I am going to be making the switch to TOTW soon.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't have a pup. I have a senior. She was on Orijen six fish, did well, except for smelly gas. When Orijen became hard to find, I put her on Wellness Core Ocean. She did very well and no smelly gas. I decided to switch her Acana Pacifica, because my pet store actually carries it. She developed sore spots under each leg. I put her back on the Wellness Core Ocean and the sores went away. Like someone else said, "Every food is not for every dog - even if it is high quality." All three foods are grain-free fish formulas. I'll be sticking to the Wellness Core, because it has worked best for my dog.


----------

